# PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?



## keks4 (1. Februar 2016)

*PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Guten Tag, ich habe in einigen Threads gelesen das PWM Lüfter gewisse Probleme mit sich bringen. Nun meine Frage: stimmen diese überhaupt; und wenn sie stimmen bei gewissen Modellen, sind dann die Be Quiet! Shadow Wings 140mm PWM Version auch betroffen?(sind geordert und unterwegs)

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Ich haben einen BQ SW2 PVM 140mm und er klackert, leise, aber hörbar. Ansonsten ist er aber sehr gut


----------



## keks4 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich haben einen BQ SW2 PVM 140mm und er klackert, leise, aber hörbar. Ansonsten ist er aber sehr gut



Ist es ein auffälliges Klappern oder ist es so leise das mans mit Headset nicht hört?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Ich habe zwei Noctua NF A 14PWM und beide klackern nicht.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Meine beiden ELoop B14-PS klackern nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



keks4 schrieb:


> Ist es ein auffälliges Klappern oder ist es so leise das mans mit Headset nicht hört?


MInimal, aber meine Umgebung ist extrem ruhig, darum kommt dieses minimale Geräusch durch. Bewerte es nicht über.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Ob ein PWM-Lüfter klackert, hängt in erster Linie von der Qualität des Lagers, der angelegten Drehzahl und dem verbauten Chip ab. Durch den ständigen Lastwechsel von 0 zu 12V entstehen nicht selten "klackernde" Nebengeräusche, da der Rotor zu ruckartig in Bewegung versetzt wird.
Es gibt allerdings auch Lüfter, deren Chips "geglättete" Signale ausgeben. Dadurch ist der Übergang dann wesentlich weicher und etwaige Geräusche bleiben aus. Noctua bietet bei seinen Premium-Lüftern bspw. das "Smooth Commutation Drive" Feature, welches genau das realisiert.

Bei be quiet habe ich auch schon einige klackernde PWM-Lüfter zu Ohren bekommen. Bei den "inoffiziellen" Silent Wings 2.5 meines Dark Rock Pro 3 mit PWM kann ich allerdings kein Klackern wahrnehmen. Kann also gut sein, dass mit den künftigen SW3 mit 6-Pol Motor in dieser Beziehung eine Besserung eintreten wird.


----------



## MfDoom (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

meine Noctuas klackern nicht


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Seltsamerweise neigen allerdings auch die industrualPPC zu solchen Nebengeräuschen, obwohl sie auf die selbe technische Grundlage der anderen (flüsterleisen) PWM-Lüfter Noctuas zurückgreifen...


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Es gibt allerdings auch Lüfter, deren Chips "geglättete" Signale ausgeben. Dadurch ist der Übergang dann wesentlich weicher und etwaige Geräusche bleiben aus. Noctua bietet bei seinen Premium-Lüftern bspw. das "Smooth Commutation Drive" Feature, welches genau das realisiert.

Gibt es noch andere Hersteller, die das machen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Schwer zu sagen, wenn sich alle Hersteller über ihre Technologien ausschweigen 
Noctua ist ja so zeimlich der einzige, der trotz immensem Forschungsaufwand mit offenen Karten spielt...

Bei NB und BQ ist man da etwas distanzierter. Wobei ersterer ja immerhin seine Pforten für die PCGH geöffnet hat ^^


----------



## netheral (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Ich hatte mal einen Noiseblocker der BlackSilentPro Reihe im 120mm-Format, der über PWM verfügte, mehrere Tage im PC. Die genaue Modellbezeichnung habe ich leider gerade nicht im Kopf. Das Ding war ne Ratterorgie vor dem Herren, obwohl ich den Lüfter davor mehrere Tage mit 100 % habe einlaufen lassen. Flow sehr schnell wieder raus und wurde aus Zeitmangel nie eingeschickt. Ob das an PWM liegt oder doch eher am verbauten Lager kann ich aber nicht sagen. Generell habe ich aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass für mich subjektiv PWM lauter ist.

Dann habe ich zwei weitere Lüfter im Einsatz erlebt: Einer war von DeepCool und klackert analog sowie unter PWM extrem. Der andere war von Corsair auf einem deren ersten CPU-Lüfter. Der verrichtet in dem entsprechenden System noch immer relativ leise seinen Dienst, der Besitzer ist zufrieden.

Insgesamt bin ich aber mit den Lagern der Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro nicht wirklich zufrieden. Angeblich zwar ein tolles Lager (sagt aber jeder Hersteller über die eigenen Produkte), aber irgendwie klackerte bei mir fast jeder, sobald er horizontal verbaut ist. Nicht wenige auch vertikal. Trotz Einlaufzeit. E-Loops oder DSP-Modelle waren da bisher deutlich gefälliger und kamen ohne Einlaufen klar.


----------



## Stern1710 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Ich kann von verschiedensten Herstellern bei, zugegeben etwas höherpreisigen, verschiedenen Modellen nicht über ein hörbares Klackern berichten. Dazu gehören zB die Alpenföhn WIngboost, Noctua F12 (PWM) und auch die Pure Wings 2 von bq. Bin mit allen genannten Lüftern sehr zufrieden


----------



## TheJudge (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Bei be quiet habe ich auch schon einige klackernde PWM-Lüfter zu Ohren bekommen. Bei den "inoffiziellen" Silent Wings 2.5 meines Dark Rock Pro 3 mit PWM kann ich allerdings kein Klackern wahrnehmen. Kann also gut sein, dass mit den künftigen SW3 mit 6-Pol Motor in dieser Beziehung eine Besserung eintreten wird.



Ist bei meinem leider auch der Fall (hoffe mit dem SW3 wird das besser ...wenn diese denn irgendwann mal einzeln erhältlich sind ), über die Asus FanExpert Software hat sich das klackern allerdings auf ein Minimum reduzieren lassen. Das klackern tritt aber nur beim starten des Lüfters auf, wenn dieser erst mal läuft klackert nix mehr.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Dann ist das Lager kaputt.
Was besseres als die Noctuas (die rosa-hautfarbenden , die redux kenne ich nicht) habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Sind ja auch schweineteuer aber dafür ist die Qualität auch haptisch erkennbar, bei Silentwings eher nicht so.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

@*MfDoom*:

Laut Noctua sei das Rattern bei den iPPC PWM sogar normal...
Die NF-A14 PWM sind hingegen extrem leise. Die Redux brauchen ihre Zeit, damit das Schleifen weggeht (anfänglich unzureichende Schmierung).

Bei be quiet würde ich adhoc auch nur 3-Pin kaufen. Die PWM-Variante ist bei den Silent Wings imho aber auch vollkommen überflüssig, denn per Voltage kriegt man die mit einer ordentlichen Steuerung schon weit genug runter (um die 300 U/min).

@*TheJudge*:

Meinst du den DRP3?
Wenn ja, dann den vorderen oder mitterlen Lüfter?
Der vordere ist nämlich nur ein "normaler" Silent Wings mit 4-Pol Motor. Der klackert bei mir auch, der hintere (6-Pol Motor) hingegen nicht.


----------



## Octobit (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Ich hab einen SW2 PWM der leise klackert, ab ca 10-20cm nicht mehr hörbar. Der Zweite ist komplett ruhig, genauso wie die beiden 3Pin.
Meine Noctuas auf der Graka sind auch nicht zu hören.


----------



## TheJudge (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> @*TheJudge*:
> 
> Meinst du den DRP3?
> Wenn ja, dann den vorderen oder mitterlen Lüfter?
> Der vordere ist nämlich nur ein "normaler" Silent Wings mit 4-Pol Motor. Der klackert bei mir auch, der hintere (6-Pol Motor) hingegen nicht.



war auf den SW2 (4Pol) bezogen. Ic h habe allerdings auch nur den "normalen" SW2 Gehäuselüfter als CPU Lüfter umfunktioniert (da ich ja bereits einen CM Hyper 612 verbaut hatte).


----------



## Meroveus (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



keks4 schrieb:


> Guten Tag, ich habe in einigen Threads gelesen das PWM Lüfter gewisse Probleme mit sich bringen. Nun meine Frage: stimmen diese überhaupt; und wenn sie stimmen bei gewissen Modellen, sind dann die Be Quiet! Shadow Wings 140mm PWM Version auch betroffen?(sind geordert und unterwegs)
> 
> Danke im vorraus



Klackern, Schleifen und Lager Geräusche, sind ebenso wie PWM  Nebengeräusche (Zirpen), von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich (manche mehr, manche weniger, manche gar nicht).


----------



## Adi1 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Meinst du den DRP3?
> Wenn ja, dann den vorderen oder mitterlen Lüfter?
> Der vordere ist nämlich nur ein "normaler" Silent Wings mit 4-Pol Motor. Der klackert bei mir auch, der hintere (6-Pol Motor) hingegen nicht.



Ich habe auch den DRP3 verbaut, bei mir klackert überhaupt nix


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Dann nimm mal den 120er ab und halte ihn dir ans Ohr


----------



## Adi1 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Dann nimm mal den 120er ab und halte ihn dir ans Ohr



Ich bin noch nicht schwerhörig 

da habe ich wahrscheinlich ein gutes Teil abgegriffen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Na dann meinen Glückwunsch


----------



## Adi1 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Na dann meinen Glückwunsch


Nö, auch ältere User müssen nicht zwangsläufig total

plemplem sein


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Hab ich was falsches gesagt? 
Wollte deine Hörfähigkeit nicht infrage stellen, wenn du das meinst ^^

Meinen Silent Wings höre ich aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse (gedrosselt) auch nicht raus. Aber bei der Demontage und dem probeweisen Anstecken beider Lüfter ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der 4-Pol aus nächster Nähe doch ordentlich "nagelt".


----------



## Adi1 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wollte deine Hörfähigkeit nicht infrage stellen, wenn du das meinst ^^
> 
> Meinen Silent Wings höre ich aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse (gedrosselt) auch nicht raus. Aber bei der Demontage und dem probeweisen Anstecken beider Lüfter ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der 4-Pol aus nächster Nähe doch ordentlich "nagelt".



Gemach, gemach 

Das war jetzt auch etwas locker gemeint


----------



## iAcki (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Moinsen, 

mal ne ganz blöde Frage. Ich hab bei mir 2x Pure Wings 2 (liegend) und 2x Silent Wings 2 (stehend) im Gehäuse, aber hören tu ich da nix in Sachen klackern. Muss man da mit dem Ohr direkt hinter oder vor den Lüfter um da was zu hören?  Wenn dem so ist, dann ist es doch egal oder? Ich häng doch nicht beim Zocken vor dem Lüfter, sondern der Hobel steht mindestens 40cm weg von mir. (aber maximal 60cm Trittlänge entfernt, muss ja im Ernstfall noch rankommen)

Oder steh ich hier voll auf dem Schlauch?

P.S.: Die Lüfter laufen bei mir alle über PWM mittels so’n Pho…. (irgendwas) Lüfter Hub.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Octobit (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Das Klackern kann da sein muss aber nicht. Zudem variiert es auch in der Lautstärke, von daher wenn du nix hörst alles gut


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



iAcki schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> mal ne ganz blöde Frage. Ich hab bei mir 2x Pure Wings 2 (liegend) und 2x Silent Wings 2 (stehend) im Gehäuse, aber hören tu ich da nix in Sachen klackern. Muss man da mit dem Ohr direkt hinter oder vor den Lüfter um da was zu hören?  Wenn dem so ist, dann ist es doch egal oder? Ich häng doch nicht beim Zocken vor dem Lüfter, sondern der Hobel steht mindestens 40cm weg von mir. (aber maximal 60cm Trittlänge entfernt, muss ja im Ernstfall noch rankommen)
> 
> ...



Bester Tip:

Wenn du nix hörst, such nicht danach!


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bester Tip:
> 
> Wenn du nix hörst, such nicht danach!



Ich hatte mal einen Thermaltake Lüfter, den ich nie gehört habe, bis ich mal mit dem Ohr ran bin. Danach ist mir das geklackere ständig aufgefallen.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Typische Sensibilisierung und selektive Wahrnehmung.
Wer zufrieden ist, sollte sich nicht von Foren und Testern zu solchen Dingen hinreißen lassen^^

Wie sagt man, "wer sucht der findet" und das kann dir echt den Spaß an Dingen nehmen :\


----------



## sliceX (2. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Hi, 

in welchen Fall tritt also solch ein klackern auf? Wenn der Lüfter zB. plötzlich von einer niedrigen Drehzahl zu einer hohen wechselt, oder wenn er generell anspringt?

Habe auch einen neuen PWM Lüfter hier und möchte den zuerstmal testen bevor er final verbaut wird


----------



## Narbennarr (2. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Immer, logischerweise hörbar bei niedrigen Drehzahlen, da es sonst vom Luftgeräusch überdeckt wird.

Aber warum willst du gezielt danach suchen, wenn du es im alltag nich hörst


----------



## sliceX (2. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Okay danke, wusste ich nicht, hatte jetzt vermutet dass das klackern lauter wird je höher die Beanspruchung wird - also hat das klackern, wenn vorhanden, immer die gleiche Lautstärke?


----------



## Narbennarr (2. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Das klackern kommt durch den Puls des PWM Signals, quasi das der Lüfter immer wieder angetrieben wird. Daher wird das klackern lediglich langsamer oder schneller.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Wobei es mich nach wie vor mal interessieren würde, warum immer genau die Modelle, die von diesem Phänomen betroffen sind, auch mit fester Spannung rattern.
Wenn von es von der Theorie her immer mit der ruckartigen Modulation zusammenhängt (Noctua als Beispiel scheint es ja mit geglätteten Signalen hinbekommen zu haben), dann müsste ein konstantes Signal doch prinzipiell flüssig(er) laufen. Die Lagerung ist technisch gesehen ja auch immer identisch, nur der Controller variiert...


----------



## Narbennarr (2. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Hab mal von jemandem der aus dem bereich kommt gehört, das bei dem Antrieb der PWM Lüfter öfters gespart wird, weil der ja nur mit 12V klarkommen muss. Ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht.
Beim ippc denke ich kommt es entweder  vom 6 Pol Motor (da gibt es ja teiwleise noch probleme), oder von dem gigantischen Regelbereich.

Die Hersteller sind ja leider sehr sehr bedeckt mit Infos


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wobei es mich nach wie vor mal interessieren würde, warum immer genau die Modelle, die von diesem Phänomen betroffen sind, auch mit fester Spannung rattern...


Genau das frage ich mich auch bei meinen BQ SW2 in 140mm


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Soweit ich weiß, sind PWM-Controller einfacher bzw. günstiger herzustellen, da sie für die Umsetzung des digitalen Signals weniger Bauteile benötigen. Ist halt die Frage, in wie fern dann überhaupt noch per Spannung geregelt werden kann/soll. Hatte bisher jedenfalls immer das Gefühl, dass sämtliche klackernden PWM-Lüfter auch bei beliebiger Spannung Nebengeräusche verursachen.

Vielleicht schreibt ja mal jemand eine freundliche Mail, der einen guten Draht zu Noctua hat 
Die werden wohl noch am ehesten Infos rausrücken. Zumal sie das Problem ja auch gelöst zu haben scheinen und sich da nicht die Blöße geben müssen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es da wirklich nur am SCD liegt... das wäre eben die Frage.


----------



## Adi1 (2. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Nö, günstiger sind die nicht herzustellen 

Da wird eine 4. Stromleitung und ein 4-Pin-Stecker benötigt 

Das sind jetzt wahrscheinlich Mehrkosten im 0,01 Cent-Bereich


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

3-Pin-Lüfter verfügen über gar keinen internen Regelmechanismus, eine PWM-Steuerung ist immer mit zusätzlichem Aufwand verbunden. Sparen tun nur die Mainboard-Hersteller.
Wenn ein Lüfter sowohl mit PWM als auch analoger Steuerung klackert, wird aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit das Lager oder der Rundlauf des Antriebs als solches ein Problem sein. Typischerweise skaliert das Geräusch dann auch mit der Drehzahl, wird bei weiterer Drosselung also schwächer. PWM-Störgeräusche sind dagegen fast immer von höherer Frequenz (bis in den kHz-Bereich) und ändern sich nicht zwingend linear mit der PWM-Vorgabe.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Das mag stimmen. Der Vorteil von PWM betrifft wohl eher die externen Controller seitens der Steuerung am Board, bei der das analoge, lineare Signal prinzipiell mehr Aufwand verursacht.

Was die Störgeräusche von PWM betrifft:
in dem Fall ist hier tatsächlich das Klackern ("commutation noise") und weniger das Fiepen, welches ja normalerweise ja auch durch eine Modulation bei >20kHz umgangen wird, gemeint.

Ich hab das Ganze auch gerade nochmal anhand eines HP-14 (PWM) nachgestellt, bei dem der Unterschied zum HF-14 (Voltage) aus der gleichen Serie eigentlich gar nicht größer sein könnte:
Es ist bei diesem anscheinend unerheblich, ob man ihn per Pulsweite moduliert oder per variabler Spannung ansteuert. Das Klackern ist in durchgehenden Intervallen (abhängig der Drehzahl) hörbar.

Darf man daraus nun also schließen, dass die lauteren PWM-Modelle potenziell bei der Mechanik sparen?
Denn an der akustisch wahrnehmbaren Beanspruchung durch das ständige An- und Abschalten bzw. den "unsauberen" Übergang von der einen zur anderen Spule kann es bei fester Spannung ja eigentlich nicht mehr liegen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> ....Darf man daraus nun also schließen, dass die lauteren PWM-Modelle potenziell bei der Mechanik sparen?...


Serientoleranzen, mal ist es leise, mal lauter.

Mein BQ SW2 beruhigt sich auch immer mehr, nach jetzt vielen hundert Stunden Rechnervolllast beim Falten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Darüf erscheint mir das Phänomen ehrlich gesagt zu stigmatisch 
PWM-Lüfter stehen ja grundsätzlich im Ruf, etwas lauter zu sein.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> PWM-Lüfter stehen ja grundsätzlich im Ruf, etwas lauter zu sein.



Nö, dass kann ich so nicht bestätigen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Ach hör mir auf 
Die Diskussion hatten wir doch schonmal.

Ich habe derzeit jedenfalls so einge Testmodelle hier.
Im Schnitt  haben die PWM'ler deutlich auffälligere Lagergeräusche.

Selbst der SW2 läuft mit PWM etwas lauter.


----------



## Adi1 (9. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich habe derzeit jedenfalls so einge Testmodelle hier.
> Im Schnitt  haben die PWM'ler deutlich auffälligere Lagergeräusche.



 Kann schon sein 

meine BQ-Lüfter liefen trotzdem angehm ruhig OHNE klackern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Dann mach die Musik aus, sag den Kindern über Dir, dass sie mal kurz nicht toben sollen und achte darauf, dass Heizung und Kühlschrank nicht laufen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann mach die Musik aus, sag den Kindern über Dir, dass sie mal kurz nicht toben sollen und achte darauf, dass Heizung und Kühlschrank nicht laufen.



Naja, ich habe jetzt erst mal meine HDDs rausgeworfen, diese wurden durch eine weitere SSD ersetzt  

Seitdem ist Ruhe, konnte eigentlich keinen großen Unterschied zwischen den 3- und 4-Pin-Lüftern feststellen


----------



## tigra456 (21. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

Habe einen Akase Apache 120 mm als CPU Kühler meines "noch" Systems. 
Wenn ich im Büro bin und nur News im Netz lese, höre ich das "Klackern" als nerviges leises Geräusch.

Einen PWM Lüfter ohne nerviges Geräusch bin ich auch noch am suchen.
Rest des Systems ist bei mir auf 3-Pin Lüfter umgestellt. (Neue Boards regeln die genau so)


----------



## Narbennarr (21. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*

a14 pwm, da klackert nix


----------



## Meroveus (23. März 2016)

*AW: PWM Lüfter-stimmen die Vorurteile?*



tigra456 schrieb:


> Habe einen Akase Apache 120 mm als CPU Kühler meines "noch" Systems.
> Wenn ich im Büro bin und nur News im Netz lese, höre ich das "Klackern" als nerviges leises Geräusch.



Hatte bei meinen beiden Akasas 140mm auch ein klackern, allerdings erst bei niedrigen Drehzahlen (unter 600 RPM). Habe sie jetzt gegen Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 getauscht, ich finde die Lüfter ja sehr genial. Vor allem für das Gehäuse. Waren die ersten wo man eine Luftbewegung auch spüren konnte und ich hatte schon ein paar Lüfter in meinem Besitz  .


----------

